# Want Great Vacation Pictures??!!!



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Just got a letter from an outfit I've done business with in the past. They're called Phototravler. These folks have published all kinds of photo guides to your favorite vacation spots to let you know where, when and how to take the best pics. I purchased the guide to the Grand Canyon and wound up with some terrific shots. Never to early to start planning your vacation esp. if your going to be taking pictures as well. Here is their website phototravelercatolog.com.

If you guys know of any other similar sites, let us know.


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

We made Las Vegas, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon & Sedona in Sept of 04. We took tons of pictures.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Went down the Bright Angel ....*

Did you hike down to the river? Brother-in-law and I did. Beautiful!! Used my tripod as a walking stick. Hike down, no problem...hike up, gasp gsa\\a\p, aspgap!!!!!!! they should sell t-shirts..."I survived the hike up!!"

anyway, I used the photo guide and it said that the best vantage point for a sunset at the canyon was at Maricopa point.

This was one of the shots I got.


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

We didn't try the Bright Angel. We knew the trick would be getting back up:smile: 

We did have an excellent lunch at the El Tovar.

I'll include a shot of Bright Angel for people who don't know what we're talking about.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Love that first pic, Newt.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Newt, seeing the trail with all those switchbacks are making me reach for a bottle of oxygen!!!!


----------

